# Bringing Prescription Drugs into Mexico



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how many days supply of prescription drugs you can legaly bring through customs into Mexico?
Coming to the US from Mexico you are only allowed to have a 30 day supply. US Customs gave us a warning for bringing in a 5 month supply of my wife's prescriptions as she does not have US insurance. It's cheaper for us to buy in Mexico than in the US.
Going back to Mexico it is cheaper for me to bring in a 6 month supply as I have Medicare drug coverage in the US.
So my question is does anyone know how many days supply you can bring into Mexico without getting into trouble when going through Mexican Customs at point of entry?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would suspect it all depends on the custom officer....They are the law at the border..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

hyracer said:


> Does anyone know how many days supply of prescription drugs you can legaly bring through customs into Mexico?
> Coming to the US from Mexico you are only allowed to have a 30 day supply. US Customs gave us a warning for bringing in a 5 month supply of my wife's prescriptions as she does not have US insurance. It's cheaper for us to buy in Mexico than in the US.
> Going back to Mexico it is cheaper for me to bring in a 6 month supply as I have Medicare drug coverage in the US.
> So my question is does anyone know how many days supply you can bring into Mexico without getting into trouble when going through Mexican Customs at point of entry?



http://www.visitobregon.com/About-C...ion-in-Ciudad-Obregon-Medicine-Insurance.html

"Bringing medicine into Mexico
If you want to bring medicine into Mexico, the following rules apply;

Always carry medicines in a correctly labelled container as issued by the pharmacist with the labels undamaged or altered in any manner.
Bring a letter from your doctor or a personal health record card giving details of the drug prescribed, in case it is queried by customs or you require additional supplies.
Do not place different drugs in the same container.

Do not have a larger quantity in the bottle than is stated on the label. 

Do not bring in obviously larger quantities of any drug (prescription or non-prescription) than is needed for your expected stay.

Remember that some medicines available over-the-counter in other countries may be controlled in Mexico, and vice versa."


----------



## jim1942 (Sep 2, 2020)

*Prescriptions*

I have been to MX on 14 vacations (average 10 days) and never had a problem. My 6 medications were in original bottles with applicable information. Customs asked no questions whatsoever.


----------

